
Announcing React Native 0.61 with Fast Refresh - joeyespo
https://facebook.github.io/react-native/blog/2019/09/18/version-0.61.html
======
NetOpWibby
Svelte and Sapper are working just fine for me.

~~~
benbristow
What's that to do with React Native?

